# Webbug counter



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Tutorial wie man mit JSP/Servlet einen PageCounter über ein Webbug implementiert?

Speziell der Teil mit dem Servlet interessiert mich dabei


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

Was ist ein Webbug?

Ein Verarbeitungsfehler im Stoff?


----------



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

ein 1x1 Pixel grosses Bild, was von einem Server nachgeladen wird.

Der User merkt von dem Bild nichts, aber der Server registriert damit einen Seitenaufruf. Damit kann man dann den  Counter füttern.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

Schon klar, IVW machts so seit ewig. War mir nicht bekannt, dass man das Webbug nennt..


----------



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

manchem vielleicht auch als cleargif bekannt


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2006)

und wie wär's mit dem guten, alten _Dummy-Image_?

Für mich wäre das irgendwie verständlicher. (oder werde ich schon alt?)


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

fuzzycontrol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> manchem vielleicht auch als cleargif bekannt



Das war aber doch bloß als Spacer gebräuchlich, oder?

BTW fällt mir zu deinem Anliegen nicht unbedingt viel ein. Wenn du wirklich ein Gif raushaust, hast du es nur in den Weblogs drin. Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, statt eines statischen Gifs in der URL des IMG-Tags ein JSP von dir anzugeben, dass ein solches Gif liefert. In dem JSP kannste dann loggen, wie ein Großer


----------



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

ich hab an sowas in der Art gedacht

<IMG WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 border=0 SRC="http://meine.url.de/count?>

und damit an servlet senden


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

Yo.


----------



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

yo was?


----------



## RaoulDuke (15. Sep 2006)

Sicher geht das so. Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage was du genau wissen willst?

Jetzt musst du eigentlich nur ein entsprechendes Servlet bauen das für jeden Aufruf einen Eintrag in einer Datenbank hochzählt, oder ähnliches.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

fuzzycontrol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> yo was?



Yo, so gehts.


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2006)

LOL


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2006)

Aber warum macht man den sowas damit??

es gibt doch cookies, sessions, IP-adressen, etc.... hat ein image irgend einen vorteil gegenüber anderen countvarianten? Ist der "genauer"??


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2006)

Cookies kann man deaktivieren und wie sonst willst du mit einem Tool alleine zig Websites, womöglich auch auf anderen Servern, tracken?


----------



## RaoulDuke (15. Sep 2006)

@Gast:

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und hast deine Frage offensichtlich nicht sonderlich weit durchdacht.

Ohne einen HTTP Request hast du weder ein Cookie, noch eine Session oder eine IP Adresse. Also musst den Benutzer irgend ein Element aufrufen lassen. Im einfachsten Fall guckst du einfach wie oft deine Seite aufgerufen wird, über Logfiles oder deine CGI/Php/etc Scripte/Applikation.

Webbugs setzt man meist ein wenn eine spezialisierte Software mehr als ein Webangebot überwachen soll. Wenn auf hunderten Webseiten, hunderten Domains, auf jeder Seite ein Webbug installiert ist, der einen Aufruf an einen zentralen Monitoring Server tätigt, dann kannst du hier zentral, anhand von Cookies, etc, genau feststellen welchen Weg der User nimmt, was er sich wie lange anguckt, wie oft er wiederkommt, etc. Es überwacht nicht nur jeder Webseitenbetreiber seine Webseite für sich selbst, sondern es kann sehr breit gestreut überwacht werden.

Im einfachsten Fall setzt man einen Webbug auch einfach dann ein, wenn man selbst keine Lust hat eine eigene Auswertung der Besucherzahlen zu schreiben. Dann nimmt man einen externen Anbieter her, bekommt von dem einen Webbug den man in seine eigene Seite einbaut. Dann übernimmt der die ganze Sache.

Genau deswegen sollte man aus seinem Browser gelegentlich alle Cookies rausschmeissen, besonders die mit unbegrenzter Gültigkeit. (z.B. diesen doubleclick Mist).


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2006)

danke ))


----------



## fuzzycontrol (15. Sep 2006)

RaoulDuke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt musst du eigentlich nur ein entsprechendes Servlet bauen



Genau darauf lief mein ursprüngliches Anliegen hinaus.

Inzwischen kommt schon was beim Server an, aber noch streikt hibernate mit der Fehlermeldung


```
a different object with the same identifier value was already associated with the session: [src.hibernate.Counter#288361]
```

irgendwas haut da mit meiner session-Vearbeitung nicht hin  ???:L


----------



## fuzzycontrol (18. Sep 2006)

so, jetzt schreibt hibernate endlich was in die Datenbank (wohl ein Bug in Hibernate Tools)

jetzt kann's endlich losgehen mit dem Zählen  :applaus: 

*hoffnungsvollweitercoding*


----------



## fuzzycontrol (18. Sep 2006)

...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Sep 2006)

fuzzycontrol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum funktioniert das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil der Localhost in dem Fall der Client selbst ist.


----------



## fuzzycontrol (18. Sep 2006)

habs gemerkt, musste heissen:





dann funzt es


----------



## fuzzycontrol (18. Sep 2006)

andere Frage:
warum zählt er immer nur einmal, auch wenn ich die Zeile:




mehrmals ins JSP reinschreibe?

Liegt es daran, dass sich die session nicht verändert?


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Sep 2006)

Können wir eigentlich hellsehen?


----------



## AlArenal (18. Sep 2006)

Können wir nicht!?


----------



## fuzzycontrol (18. Sep 2006)

:idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea: 
:idea: jetzt hell genug ?  :idea:
 :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:

wenn ich an das do verschiedene Werte dranhänge gehts


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Sep 2006)

fuzzycontrol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich an das do verschiedene Werte dranhänge gehts



Dann wird es daran liegen, daß der Browser _identische_ Anfragen cached!


----------

